# Investing Basics with Martin Shkreli



## Modest (24 December 2015)

Pretty interesting stuff...How a former hedge fund manager evaluates a company. Now I know he's copped a lot of heat on the net but this stuff is very informative. Tell me what you guys think.


----------

